# our story



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hi guys we are new to this site.
I'm 27yrs old, When I was only 16 I was told by my gynaecologist that I did not have ovaries and this is why I hadn't developed. Therefore I would only be able to conceive by the use of donor eggs in the future. I am now married, and last yr we decided to undergo fertility treatment.
My sister,23yrs old (childless)has amazingly agreed to donate her eggs. She attended the counselling course and was found to be fine with all the complex issues involved. In February this yr, she undertook the first cycle of IVF for us at Liverpool Womens, but unfortunately the treatment had to be abandoned at scan date, as it showed she had only released 4 small follicles, and even with an extra few days drugs they did not grow enough to be collected. (largest follicle was 15mm, others all below 10mm(2follicles only 4mm)). We were all devastated but Liverpool assured us that if they increased my sisters medication, we would have a much higher chance of success. (Also my drugs were increased as my womb was only 2mm, after drug treatment).
We began our 2nd cycle this month, and my sister had her scan on wed just gone(29th), the results being only very slightly better than last time. Her drugs were increased for a further 2days until tomorrow morning when they will re-scan her. She had 4 follicles again and the largest was 11mm. We are very nervous and anxious and although there may be a small glimmer of hope for us we are doubtful it will work! We are all gutted. My sis really desperately wants to help, she has done all she can;stopped smoking, lives a healthier lifestyle and has made many sacrifices and this was agreed by all last time that it would be her last time!! -as there aren't many donors out there(well apparently Liverpool don't have any)we don't know what to do and are desperate and scared.)If anyone has any thoughts and advice please feel free to write. Love and Good luck to everyone
xxxxx
xxx
 xx
 x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

How awful to go through so much, both you and your sister, and for her not to respond.

I believe there are any number of different protocols that can be used to try to coax out eggs... but is the problem that your sister will never produce very many? I think you need the clinic to go very carefully through all the options with you, if it doesn't work this time, again.

It is possible to go abroad for donor eggs, if a donor can't be found in your area.

I hope your news is good after the follow up scan

xx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks hon, the follow up scan showed one egg had grown to 15mm. They have continued her drugs scan her again in the morning. If so, they will collect it on wed - we can't believe we've even got this glimmer of hope- very doubtful it will work with only 1 egg but still it's a chance isn't it?
Thanks good luck 2all.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I have everything crossed for you. How is she feeling?


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi hon, she was ok thanks and did really well with egg collection, they actually got 2eggs- both good enough quality for ICSI. They didn't fertilise overnight-so no embryo's. My womb wasn't thick enough anyway- it wasn't ready so they would've had to freeze it anyway and try thicken my womb later. Didn't get that far though and it was Cheryl's last go, so gutted and don't know what to do next!
How are you?what's your background?where are you upto?Not very good with this site so not sure where to read your story hon- hope all good though spk soon.
x x x
xx
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. To have gone through all that and no ET :-(
You must all be gutted.


I have a whole blog with my story: www.thedrownedgirl.wordpress.com

Very lucky, a friend donated, although first try was a BFN, we did a FET with some of the "leftovers" and I'm now pg with twins.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Little Bird

I'm so sorry to read of all the disappointment you have had with your sister's donor eggs.  It must be particularly hard for both of you when she is so keen to help you, and I bet she feels really bad about it, even though it is not her fault in any way.  You mentioned that you have an older sister who is PG at present - could you use her eggs in due course?  You will obviously have to wait some time - I was told that the donor has to have finished breast feeding before she can undergo TX, but hopefully if you are only 27 she isn't too much older than you, so age isn't too much of a problem (36 is the usual cut-off age, though clinics can be flexible about this if the donor is known to you).  That would give you some time to recover emotionally from the disappointments of this cycle and to see if there are ways in which your womb lining can be improved. 

I do hope you are able to find a way forward and wish you all the best with whatever you decide to do

love Essex Girl x


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Essexgirl 
Yes my older sis did help us last year (approx 8months after preg) -she didnt respond too well either but we did get 2 embys 
they were frozen as my womb lining not thick enough and i became ill even though we had good break in between.
The embys were thawed last tues and one survived-the other was transferred to me on wed just gone (3 days ago)
I am praying soooo hard and am just worrying abit cos of silly period like pains that hoping are nothing too much 
xxxxxxxxx take care and thanks for all your lovely messages- i truely do appreciate my fertility friends what fab support u are!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope the pains are a good sign!


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks hun hope all ok with you! I just got myself abit stressed out and lost it with hubby i feel bit shaken up now as i am so worried that have ruined our only chance!
xxxxx thanks


----------

